# 1920's wedding



## rub (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a few shots from the latest wedidng - wanted to give the bride some teasers, although I will edit and post more in a few days.

C&C is appreicated.

*Disclaimer - these are linked from facebook, so please excuse the lack of contrast and low quality.

Thanks, K

1)







2)






3)






4)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 13, 2009)

Got any good shots of the tattoos? :er:

I'm surprised you haven't gotten a single comment yet. This is another very nice wedding from you. Especially love what you did to the first one.

I love tattoos but they don't fit very well with the 20's idea. Not that that has anything to do with you...


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 13, 2009)

*VERY NICE!!!
*


----------



## schumionbike (Oct 13, 2009)

I like these!!!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 13, 2009)

Great shots.  Is the last picture mirrored?  In the first three photos the darker tattoo is on her right shoulder and the flowery one is on her left, but in the last photo, the darker tattoo is on her left shoulder.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 13, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> Great shots.  Is the last picture mirrored?  In the first three photos the darker tattoo is on her right shoulder and the flowery one is on her left, but in the last photo, the darker tattoo is on her left shoulder.



:thumbup: Good catch.   I was trying to see so much of the details I totally missed that one.


----------



## Herro (Oct 13, 2009)

2 and 3 are great, nice work.


----------



## camz (Oct 13, 2009)

Kristal love the editing on these.

#2 is my favorite with the lens flare...very complimenting to the dramatic mood

#3 I know you didn't ask for critique but and you may have wanted to show the natural height difference between the couple.  However when there's a huge height difference with my couples and I wanted go lower, I have them spread their legs apart rather then bend the knees...it's better for their backs and they're still mobile from the waist up.  Just FYI...


----------



## rub (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Cameron, I am ALWAYS asking for C&C.  Its the best way to learn for me.

I was concerned about the height difference as well, so I switched them in a few shots following (she could stand up a bit on a bank).  The height dif was much better, but the expression in this one made it a keeper for me.  They will have both in the gallery.  Sure can be hard working with a huge height difference - and thanks for the tip  - I will try that out in the future for sure.

K


----------



## rub (Oct 14, 2009)

A couple more:

5)





6)


----------



## leighthal (Oct 14, 2009)

#2 is soooo beautiful. They look so happy. Nice capture.


----------



## rub (Oct 15, 2009)

Last one for now!

7)


----------



## ocular (Oct 15, 2009)

It reminds me of goth, but without the red dresses.


----------



## docphotog (Oct 15, 2009)

#2 is jaw dropping


----------



## rubbertree (Oct 21, 2009)

stunning! The last shot in the first series is spectacular.


----------



## ShawnS (Oct 21, 2009)

#2 is awsome...so is #3 although her hat/veil thing is a bit distracting.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicely done.  This is harder to pull off than most would imagine, and you did it wonderfully!

-Pete


----------

